# i need a date palm wine recipe



## Swilley (Aug 20, 2011)

i have alot of palm dates and need a good 5 gallon recipe


----------



## Rocky (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is a recipe from one of my books. No guarantees. I have never made this. 

For each gallon of finished wine:

Dates: 2.25 lbs
Sugar: 1.5 lbs
Citric acid: 2 T
Grape tannin: 1 t
Water: 1 gallon
Yeast and yeast nutrient
Pectic enzyme

Chop or mince dates and pour boiling water, in which the sugar has been dissolved, over them. Cover the bucket with a heavy cloth and add the other ingredients when the mixture is cool. Ferment on the pulp for a week and then strain into a fermenting jar (Carboy) and fit with an airlock. Top the wine with water if necessary. Ferment to dry, rack and clear and bottle. 

I suppose you could back sweeten if you choose to after adding K-meta and K-sorbate, but this is not part of the recipe. This recipe is from First Steps in Winemaking by C. J. J. Berry.


----------



## Julie (Aug 21, 2011)

don't just add the amount of sugar that a recipe calls for, add enough sugar to bring your juice to 1.085 or there abouts.


----------



## Swilley (Aug 21, 2011)

i hope it turns out good i just spent half a day cleaning ,removing the seeds and chopping up dates now i got 15 pounds in the freezer ready to be used


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 8, 2011)

I really want to know how this comes out. I cooked down a bunch of dates for jelly once.......once. My house stunk so bad everybody left. When they came back it still stunk. Every time I openned a jar of that jelly it turned my stomach and I never could eat it.


----------

